# Overnight on a vineyard near Cognac



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I found this web site for Vignoble BEGAY-MONT which some may like to note
Inviting camping-cars to stay overnight free with a charge of €1.00 for a fill up of water.

Location: Biron, about 25km sw of Cognac. Directions on the website.

We have stayed on the aire in Cognac near the distillery but it only accomodates 4 camping-cars. This seems a good option if in that area.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> I found this web site for Vignoble BEGAY-MONT which some may like to note
> Inviting camping-cars to stay overnight free with a charge of €1.00 for a fill up of water.
> 
> Location: Biron, about 25km sw of Cognac. Directions on the website.
> ...


Thanks Gillian. Have made a note

We will be in that area in June/July sometime


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Gillian for info, will look this one up. We have stayed at Cognac Aires for a couple of nights but arrived early to get a place.


----------

